# Nothin but Zeppelin



## Johnny Retro (May 2, 2010)

My thread about zeppelin. Ill be posting many versions of many songs. Enjoy, feel free to discuss zeppelin. I have yet to find people who share the same love i do


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 2, 2010)

One of the best songs they played live. Jimmy rips the shit outa that guitar with the slide. Check the second video for the solo, its ridiculous
[Youtube]65Ebs8K9TjI[/Youtube]
[Youtube]rb6pJlrS9DA&feature=related[/Youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 2, 2010)

Jimmy played with so much soul that night
[Youtube]r-yYvJ79aLw[/Youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 2, 2010)

A masterful piece done with jimmys own tuning. such emotion in the song
[Youtube]lFKWeD-XYx4&playnext_from=TL&videos=kp5YCvlvAns&feature=grec[/Youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (May 2, 2010)

Oh hell yes, ZEPPELIN RULES! They are on a very short list of my all time favs. YOU ARE NOT ALONE Johnny Retro. I was never fortunate enough to see them live, but I did see a Robert Plant concert when he was doing a solo tour in 1993 and they played a ton of Zeppelin songs. I AM SUBBED!


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 3, 2010)

Neither was i damnit. Id give anything to see them in their prime! Nice to know im not the only zep fan hah
Little sloppy but still amazing. I like to call it sloppy awesomness
[Youtube]_Fvb11hHRVs&feature=related[/Youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 3, 2010)

Heres one of Zeppelin IV. The way they blend that mandolin with guitar is unreal
[Youtube]luDgb5vVHuA&feature=related[/Youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 3, 2010)

A sick picture i found of jimmy rippin


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 3, 2010)

made me want some dazed and confused...see ya


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 5, 2010)

Dazed and confused you say?
[Youtube]JtASSbCdmjE&feature=related[/Youtube]
[Youtube]zXHYefgpfXo&feature=related[/Youtube]
[Youtube]JTbLzC2HiRk&feature=related[/Youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (May 6, 2010)

That's some excellent stuff! Back in 1982 there was one particular local theater that showed special presentations at midnight on Fridays and Saturdays. At that time, all the other theaters around here that had a similar show were playing "The Rocky Horror Picture Show", but this one theater was playing "The Song Remains the Same". A small group of us went to see this show one night. We each snuck in a 12-pack of budweiser beer by cramming them in our socks, in our pockets, and in our coats (it was winter time). We drank, smoked cigs, and blew a few joints as we were mesmerized by the music of Zeppelin. As we stumbled out after the show we noticed that they had an on-duty cop hanging in the theater lobby for security. In thinking back, it's amazing that we did not get busted. Me and my friends were so stupid back then but man, that was a fun night from my youth!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2010)

[video=youtube;glJPSnHuPRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glJPSnHuPRM[/video]


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 6, 2010)

Heres alittle tangerine for ya
[Youtube]KB8IZwdZG1M&feature=related[/Youtube]


----------



## stickygirl (May 10, 2010)

I only wish I had seen them live. You are definitely not alone Johnny Retro. Led Zeppelin RULES!!


----------



## TalonToker (May 10, 2010)

Though the course may change sometimes, rivers always reach the sea.........Ten Years Gone baby!
[youtube]v16CxX_2qec[/youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 11, 2010)

stickygirl said:


> I only wish I had seen them live. You are definitely not alone Johnny Retro. Led Zeppelin RULES!!


Me too, id give up anything. I guess youtube videos will the closest i get 


TalonToker said:


> Though the course may change sometimes, rivers always reach the sea.........Ten Years Gone baby!


Great song choice!

Heres one off their first album 
[Youtube]NGGxRTmdczo&feature=related[/Youtube]
[Youtube]fwuc_0Rqr2E&feature=related[/Youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 11, 2010)

Mmm.. good gracious! Zepppppp!!

fuckin' right _JR_.. *Goin' To Cali!*



Time for some Moby Richard!! ( :

[youtube]XdJWPgzS_lQ[/youtube]

[youtube]D5rp3EAZkLQ[/youtube]

[youtube]B-QkNNTyRFk[/youtube]


----------



## the seedman (May 12, 2010)

fav zep songs = black dog, since i been, and youve got to luv john bonhams drumming in moby dick

oh i have a question i luv the song no quater but me and my muso mates have no idea what the songs about, the winds of thor, blowing cold, and no quater.

i understand no quater is a military term as if to punish or leave no one alive but appart from that im lost.

any ideas what their singing about?


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 12, 2010)

One word to describe this song. Epic. Sadly, its very underrated. It was one of jimmys faves
[Youtube]U8ZeZ_VO8AU&feature=related[/Youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 13, 2010)

Heres a live video of the rain song. If you watch the whole thing youll see the emotion jimmy put into his songs. he looks like hes about to cry at one point. SUCH a beautiful song
[Youtube]rmc-eg78gTs[/Youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 13, 2010)

The begining lick is creepy, but fuckin awesome
[Youtube]0YlNLBDxrTE&feature=related[/Youtube]


----------



## Banditt (May 13, 2010)

The how many more times performance is epic. I love zeppelin. I have the double disc dvd of live performances. That one is definitely one of my favs. "The Boogy Choo" lol


----------



## Banditt (May 13, 2010)

Jimmy Page is a guitar GOD!

[YOUTUBE]wrvfMSYNqBg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 14, 2010)

Banditt said:


> The how many more times performance is epic. I love zeppelin. I have the double disc dvd of live performances. That one is definitely one of my favs. "The Boogy Choo" lol


Dude i know..that was their first real jam song i feel like. I love how they incorperate so many meledys in one song. 
yeah ive got those dvds too you ever seen, It Might Get Loud, or The Song Remains the Same? a must watch for zep fans


----------



## Banditt (May 14, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Dude i know..that was their first real jam song i feel like. I love how they incorperate so many meledys in one song.
> yeah ive got those dvds too you ever seen, It Might Get Loud, or The Song Remains the Same? a must watch for zep fans


 
I've seen the song remains the same. Never seen "It Might Get Loud"...I'll have to look for that.


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 15, 2010)

Heres a great tune
[Youtube]NdWPkgtaOTw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## the seedman (May 16, 2010)

the seedman said:


> fav zep songs = black dog, since i been, and youve got to luv john bonhams drumming in moby dick
> 
> oh i have a question i luv the song no quater but me and my muso mates have no idea what the songs about, the winds of thor, blowing cold, and no quater.
> 
> ...


doesnt any of you guys now know what no quater is about??? i suppose they were on some good shit in those days, it prob has no meaning

ooh yea.........ooh yea....... give it to me


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 16, 2010)

Jimmy goes nuts on the solo
[Youtube]hQrVcG4SKoU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Jamielee (May 17, 2010)

I agree, Led Zeppelin is amazing. One of the truly great bands with a song for everyone no matter what your preference. Favorites are Going to California and Black Dog.
Led Zeppelin was the band that broke me into the classic rock music scene and to this day its difficult for me to enjoy the music produced today. Todays music lacks the unique quality the bands from the 70's and 80's gave us which is why 25-30 years later we see them holding strong with the younger generations.


----------



## glassblower3000 (May 17, 2010)

I like that song "what is and what should never be"....guitar rocks on that song.


----------



## Jamielee (May 17, 2010)

I don't know for sure but I think the term "no quarter" is a war time law meaning there will be POW's and everyone will be killed. So basically no quarter means taking no prisoners kill all opposing soldiers.
I am not 100% on this so don't jump on me if someone knows it is wrong. It is just something I heard.


----------



## the seedman (May 18, 2010)

Jamielee said:


> I don't know for sure but I think the term "no quarter" is a war time law meaning there will be POW's and everyone will be killed. So basically no quarter means taking no prisoners kill all opposing soldiers.
> I am not 100% on this so don't jump on me if someone knows it is wrong. It is just something I heard.


thanks for trying but im specifically trying to workout where they were going after that, ??????

all the other songs i get, and are classics a combination of blues and jazz made heavy by j page's awesome riffery drumming gone crazy by john bonham's pysicodelic drumming and massive gong, and the voice of rob plant that took the blues of people years before them and turned it into the R.O.C.K of countless ages........

im startin to think the song is about sex, but im not sure




someone must know what drugs they were on when they wrote no quater, is it politcal?? does it carry a statement of the time???? i must know the answer?????

or did they just pull the words out of a hat, i dont think so????someone enlighten me pls...


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 22, 2010)

Heres a classic tune
[Youtube]rrVDViSlsSM[/Youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 24, 2010)

Heres alittle kashmir
[Youtube]hAzdgU_kpGo&feature=related[/Youtube]


----------



## cartman (May 27, 2010)

Heres a couple of my faves. BTW I love zeppelin. Just watched No quarter the other night... AWESOME.


[video=youtube;WbrjRKB586s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbrjRKB586s[/video] 

[video=youtube;hCyXcL-XMOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCyXcL-XMOw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 23, 2010)

the seedman said:


> thanks for trying but im specifically trying to workout where they were going after that, ??????
> 
> all the other songs i get, and are classics a combination of blues and jazz made heavy by j page's awesome riffery drumming gone crazy by john bonham's pysicodelic drumming and massive gong, and the voice of rob plant that took the blues of people years before them and turned it into the R.O.C.K of countless ages........
> 
> ...


I can confirm that the title "No Quarter" was indeed taken from the military phrase meaning "no mercy". As far as I am aware, that's pretty much the whole story. The song is just a very vague tale of some traveling fighters. Many people believe that it is about an incident from mid-evil times, because of the footage shown when they play the song in their movie "The Song Remains the Same". When Zeppelin played live, they never did any song the same way, always changing things up. They played "No Quarter" before they recorded and released it, and it was originally a very upbeat song. They noticed how cool it was when they played it really slow with very heavy keyboards, and it evolved into the song we all know and love. The song was then released and instantly became a "late in the show" staple of Zeppelin concerts. That's all I know about that song and I can't guarantee or prove any of it, but I hope it clears up something.-P


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 23, 2010)

From the first time I heard this song until today, when I'm driving in my car and this song comes on the radio, the volume's getting turned WAY up.

[youtube]CNip8ZEesow[/youtube]


----------



## the seedman (Jul 3, 2010)

TalonToker said:


> I can confirm that the title "No Quarter" was indeed taken from the military phrase meaning "no mercy". As far as I am aware, that's pretty much the whole story. The song is just a very vague tale of some traveling fighters. Many people believe that it is about an incident from mid-evil times, because of the footage shown when they play the song in their movie "The Song Remains the Same". When Zeppelin played live, they never did any song the same way, always changing things up. They played "No Quarter" before they recorded and released it, and it was originally a very upbeat song. They noticed how cool it was when they played it really slow with very heavy keyboards, and it evolved into the song we all know and love. The song was then released and instantly became a "late in the show" staple of Zeppelin concerts. That's all I know about that song and I can't guarantee or prove any of it, but I hope it clears up something.-P


it does help somewhat, my theory is their poms, so naturally all their songs are about wars and castles and mythology etc.. in no quarter, right at the end robert plant is singing" ou yeh ou yeh, give it to me , give it to me???, i wonder if it has a second meaning other than the war no mercy thing, like taking no prisoners on tour, as they travelled must have been a good trip for them, back then????


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey Johnnyretro,
Great thread man. im a led head till i die. I remember listening to led zeppelin for the first time when i was i kid. i askd my dad who is the band that was singing "Hey Hey what i can do". He told me Led Zeppelin and from that day on i was hookd. My friends and i Jam to Led zeppelin all day long. blowing throught blunts everytime we stopd playing. I love this thread. allready. finally i fined people who understand how led zeppelin is and still the greatest band of all-time. Here is some of my favorite songs by them. FYI. All Led Zeppelins song were my favorite. 

[video=youtube;gJiHQ2S_N8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJiHQ2S_N8U[/video]

[video=youtube;HsHcc86xnfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsHcc86xnfc[/video]

[video=youtube;kW3xDZrlBQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW3xDZrlBQs&feature=fvst[/video]

[video=youtube;GtEAp-Rybl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtEAp-Rybl0[/video]

[video=youtube;fWTXR6WkikE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWTXR6WkikE[/video]

There will be more from me! For now enjoy.


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 28, 2010)

I love 'em all. If you look at every Zep album, and every song off of each one, there are no bad songs. If you compare thier albums against anyone else's, Zep had a higher 'quality song' ratio than anybody. They just couldn't write a bad song.

[youtube]npoYQMPCOvU[/youtube]
[youtube]OKI1k7LSAIE[/youtube]
[youtube]drLi9K0_8jk[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 27, 2013)

Some of the saddes news frrm 1980....

[video=youtube;mAgHGKY2Z0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAgHGKY2Z0Y[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 27, 2013)

It's time to revive this thread after 3 years of sleeping.


[video=youtube;uJg-ZmHV4E0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJg-ZmHV4E0[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 27, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> It's time to revive this thread after 3 years of sleeping.


now you have brought back up 
[video=youtube;rgfXPlpneyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgfXPlpneyE[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 27, 2013)

Outstanding choice of a song, Jewel! I'm so happy you chose to contribute here and would love to see much more.

I thought I saw some recent posts from the op (Johnny Retro) so I think he's still active here at riu. Hopefully he will throw up more songs in this thread, too.


[video=youtube;4m2FhRv8xF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m2FhRv8xF0[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 27, 2013)

My favorite Zeppelin tune.

[youtube]VQZoU7iBYN8[/youtube]


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 27, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> My favorite Zeppelin tune.
> 
> [youtube]VQZoU7iBYN8[/youtube]


Thanks for posting this tune.....one of my favorite also.........nitro..


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2013)

I think it was 1973....I hitch hiked to new orleans...And I went to a bar called the dungeon not far from burbon street.....led zeppelin decided to show up late at night after a concert and get there french quarter experience.....I didn't get very close to them but I seen them from a balcony.........probably my all time favorite band,.........nitro..


----------



## nitro harley (Jan 28, 2013)

I have been jamming............http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfiNKwjFchk


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 28, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> My favorite Zeppelin tune.


My favorite too! haha Actually, All Zep songs are my favorites and I don't think I could pick just one. At one point or another, they all have been #1 for me.


[video=youtube;LCL3G4aRmaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCL3G4aRmaQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;TECHTM5clpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TECHTM5clpw[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Bu3FuEiopJ0]http://youtu.be/Bu3FuEiopJ0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;nLvXLp4f1gs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLvXLp4f1gs[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;y_KluxraCPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_KluxraCPI[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome! I love Zeppelin[video=youtube_share;ZQgYn23Xvck]http://youtu.be/ZQgYn23Xvck[/video] This was like my theme song junior year


----------



## Rjpartner (Feb 25, 2013)

Johnny Retro said:


> I have yet to find people who share the same love i do


cried when i read this. Nothing and no one is better or bigger than Led Zeppelin. Truly the greatest band ever. love all the live footage you're posting my friend!


----------



## Rjpartner (Feb 25, 2013)

Can't find a live version of Houses of the Holy. I can't believe they never played this gem live. One of my favourite songs (not just Zep) to say the least. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSIGo1XKqZI


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;6CRt-h4IrEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CRt-h4IrEQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;_kd4hqBnw6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kd4hqBnw6M[/video]


----------



## randude101 (Mar 9, 2013)

When I was young Led played in the Seattle Kingdome, tickets were open seating and $12. Led was hot hot hot in those days, but many complained about the sound quality at the dome. Echos and shit like that. 

Led was the shit in those days. Every time a new band would come out you would hear one of us say "Man Van Halen is excellent but no Led Zeppelin". We said this with every new band until about the time the drummer died. That was the end of Led.

I remember a story where Jim and Robert flew from London to USA in first class behind the bald guy that played Kojak on TV. They poked fun at him and called him baldy the entire flight. In my immature youth and a full head of hair this was the funniest shit since lighting a fart. 

One of the best bands out there in the day. There were some great challengers like Van Halen, The Who, and a bunch of names of bands that can go on forever. That was the Sativa era and some of the funnest times in my life.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 9, 2013)

I saw a couple Mariner baseball games in the Kingdome. There was a horrible delay in the pa system and everything echoed very loudly. I couldn't imagine what a concert would sould like with all the concrete that place had.

$12 to see Zeppelin.....Wow, I wanna go back!


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;a3HemKGDavw]http://youtu.be/a3HemKGDavw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 13, 2013)

Let there be drums.
Let there be a master to play those drums for us.
Let us watch him go.

[video=youtube;r9-42mu1D9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9-42mu1D9Y[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 14, 2013)

You can't beat good ol' British Rock eh? So many outstanding British rock artists it's surreal. What happened to British Music?  It's now full of downy shit cunt pop stars who make mega millions from lip syncing on stage, fucking rat bastards!


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pOWrYV7prvw]http://youtu.be/pOWrYV7prvw[/video]


----------



## Johnny Retro (Mar 16, 2013)

Good to see this thread going!

My favorite zeppelin tune here.

[youtube]pEra2CvJU20[/youtube]


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad to see your still around, too!

[video=youtube;FX_cixaPHbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX_cixaPHbA[/video]


----------



## Rjpartner (Jul 3, 2013)

randude101 said:


> When I was young Led played in the Seattle Kingdome, tickets were open seating and $12. Led was hot hot hot in those days, but many complained about the sound quality at the dome. Echos and shit like that.
> 
> Led was the shit in those days. Every time a new band would come out you would hear one of us say "Man Van Halen is excellent but no Led Zeppelin". We said this with every new band until about the time the drummer died. That was the end of Led.
> 
> ...


holy shit man i fucking ENVY the time you were alive! growing up with rhiana and justin biber on the radio breaks my heart!! Rock on, Brother!!


----------



## PurpleLorax (Dec 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLuE6ftUI2g saw this thread and felt this song needed to be added, one of their underrated songs imo


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 7, 2013)

Jones played some mean, fun to play lines.


----------

